# Samsung Rugby Smart (SGH-I847) Root?



## WcR365 (Mar 29, 2012)

I know it's new out on the Market, but does anyone have any experience or ideas about rooting AT&T's Samsung Rugby Smart?

It's running Gingerbread 2.3.6.

Ive tried Gingerbreak, Unrevoked, Revolution, and heard of others trying superoneclick.

I'm new to android development (I've been using a Samsung Rugby I for the last four years), and haven't had any success with zerg-rush due to issues with ADB shell permissions and trouble using push, though zerg-rush was recommended by the Revolution team as a possible rooting solution for the i847.

Any ideas or advice would be greatly appreciated.

*Update* Problem solved:

Rooting the i847 is as simple as loading a update using recovery:
http://www.hard-reset.com/samsung-i847-rugby-smart-hard-reset.html (this link shows newbs like me how to get into and navigate recovery mode. interestingly enough, using power and volume-down boots into ODIN mode).
http://www.androidforums.com/rugby-smart-all-things-root/523330-tutorial-how-root-samsung-rugby-smart.html (This link show the painfully easy method for getting superuser. I about kicked myself. it's so easy, even I can do it







. MAKE SURE YOU BACK UP YOUR CONTACTS AND APPS)


----------

